# أريد مساعدة في مجال التعقيم لمشروعي



## mayamomo (20 نوفمبر 2006)

أحتاج وبأقصى سرعة لو سمحتم لمشروعي عن التعقيم والتطهير و المواقع المتوافرة بالانكليزي والعربي ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً....
إن كنتم تريدون إشهار موقعكم ساعدوني الله يخليكم:80:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ السائل .

تحية طيبة .

اعتقد انك دخلت المكان الخطأ .

تحياتنا لك .


البغدادي


----------



## glucose (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخ شكري لأ أختنا الكريمة ما دخلت الموقع الخطأ
هي بتقصد أجهزة التعقيم الموجودة في المشافي
تعقيم وتطهير المعدات المستخدمة في المشافي وهو من أحد مشاريع السنة الرابعة ومن أحد مشاريع التخرج في سوريا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخت تقول التعقيم والتطهير .

التعقيم هو عملية عقم للبكترية والفايروسات اي بعنى وجودها لكنها عقيمة لا تتكاثر .

اما التطهير هي عملية القضاء التام عليها .

من هذا التعريف يقصد بالمحاليل والمواد الكيمياوية .

لم تقل اجهزة التعقيم ولم تشخص نوع الجهاز .

هكذا يفهم من طرحها .

هل انا محق ام لا .

نترقب التوضيح من الأخت .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## glucose (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم
الأخت هي رفيقتي وبدها تعمل مشروع الرابعة عن أجهزة التعقيم
.
.
.
.


تم...


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

مرحبا ..

اذا لسه بدك عن التعقيم انا عندي نبذه عن الاسس الهندسيه في تصميم قسم التعقيم بالمشافي وليس عن الاجهزة ..


----------



## glucose (19 مارس 2007)

والله أختي الكريمة كل شي منيح
والله ياريت والله يجزيكي الخير


----------



## Biomedical (21 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



glucose قال:


> والله أختي الكريمة كل شي منيح
> والله ياريت والله يجزيكي الخير



يمكنكم الاطلاع على الموضوع في الرابط أدناه والمتعلق بالتعقيم :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38130

وأتمنى أن يحوز على رضاكم .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (22 مارس 2007)

حبيبتي انا كان نفسي افيدك باجهزة التعقيم بس ما عندي معلومات بس عندي شويه معلومات عن تصيميم قسم التعقيم وانشا الله يفيدوكي ...بس كمان حلو من رفيقتك اخر المشروع تكتب شوي عن تصميم قسم التعقيم بالمشافي...
بتمنى الكم الافاده و التوفيق
 قسم التعقيم المركزي:
يعتبر قسم التعقيمقسم من اقسام الخدمات بالمشفى وبالتالي هوليس مناطقه طبية ولكنها ضرورية
ونظراً للضجج والحرارة المرتفعة والرطوبة الغير مرغوبة الصادرة من قسم التعقيم والاقسام الخدميه الاخرى (غسيل,مطبخ)بالإضافة إلى الأبخرة لذلك يفضل وضع هذه المناطق في طابق القبو وحيث تكون بذلك بعيدة عن الأقسام الطبية الهامة في المشفى من عمليات، عناية مشددة، غرف الإقامة للمرضى، وغيرها من أقسام أخرى تحتاج إلى هدوء.
لقد أدى تزايد عدد غرف العمليات والعيادات في المشافي بالإضافة إلى الاستهلاك الكبير للمواد المعقمة إلى ضرورة وجود قسم خاص بالتعقيم بحيث يكون قادر على استيعاب كل هذه الأمور ويكون قادراً على خدمة كامل المشفى للتخفيف من استهلاك الطاقة وحصر المسؤولية في مكان واحد والتوفير في عدد التجهيزات المستخدمة بالإضافة إلى توفير المساحة داخل المشفى.
ومن الضروري توفر عدة شروط في هذا القسم وهي صعبة إلى حد ما ولكن من الواجب الالتزام بهما حتى نحصل على مواد عقيمة خالية من أي جراثيم أو فيروسات أو أي أحياء دقيقة قد تسبب الانتان أو أمراض نحن في غنى عنها وقادرين على تلافيها.
وبما أنه يتوجب على هذا القسم تحقيق شروط قاسية وعديدة ضماناً لسلامة المواد والمريض، لذلك يجب أولاً معرفة وظيفة هذا القسم والعوامل المؤثرة به وعلاقته مع باقي الأقسام في المشفى بالإضافة إلى علاقته العددية بحجم المشفى وعدد الأسرة المتواجدة فيها.
1-2- وظيفة قسم التعقيم المركزي:
يقع على عانق هذا القسم العديد من الوظائف الهامة والضرورية وذلك بغية الحصول على أفضل درجة ممكنة من العقامة للأدوات والمعدات وغيرها من الأشياء الضرورية التي تحتاج إلى تقعيم، وأهم هذه الوظائف هي:
1- تنظيف وتطهير بالحرارة والرطوبة للأحمال (البضائع) الثابتة.
2- تنظيف وتطهير بالحرارة والرطوبة للأدوات الحساسة.
3- تنظيف وتطهير وتعقيم للمتطلبات الطبية.
4- إجراء عمليات التوزيع للعربات والعلب.
5- تحضير وتغليف الأدوات وعلبها والأواني الزجاجية وعلبها وصواني المعالجة وكافة أدوات التعقيم النهائي.
6- تغليف وتحضير العلب التي لا تحتاج إلى تعقيم نهائي.
7- التفتيش والتحضير والتغليف للشاش والقماش من أجل عملية التعقيم النهائي.
8- إنتاج الماء المقطر.
9- تعقيم المواد بغاز أكسيد الإيتلين Ethylene Oxide أو البخار Steam.
10- تهوية الأدوات المعقمة بغاز أكسيد الإيتلين Ethylene Oxide.
11- تخزين المواد المعقمة.
12- تحميل وتفريغ عربات التوزيع.
13- مراقبة السجلات المتضمنة الصادر والجرد والتحميل.
14- العناية اليومية بالتسجيلات للمتطلبات العمليات.
1-3- العوامل المؤثرة في قسم التعقيم المركزي CSSD:
* المواد ذات الاستخدام لمرة واحدة (Disposable): هذا القسم يتحدد بنوع الاستخدام للمواد وإعادة الاستخدام، وعند استخدام هذه المواد (Disposable) بشكل ملحوظ فإن كمية المواد التي يعاد استخدامها ستتقلص وبالتالي فإن المساحات المعتمدة في هذه الأنواع تتأثر بكمية الاستخدام.
* نظام النقل الآلي إذا كان CSSD يحوي نظام نقل أفقي آلي (مصاعد للمواد) فإن المساحات لهذا النوع يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار.
* عامل زيادة مساحة الـ CSSD المستقبلية بما لتوافق مع زيادة عند الأسرة والحمل التشغيلي للأجهزة.
* ساعات التشغيل للعمليات: عادة المشافي تعمل بمستويين للـ CSSD حيث يعادل القسم الأول حتى عمليات لغاية (16 ساعة) في اليوم وإذا كانت ساعات العمليات أكثر من (16 ساعة) في اليوم فإن المساحات ومتطلبات المواد ستنفذ.
* الأدوات: إذا كانت الأدوات الجراحية لا يتم تحضيرها في الـ CSSDفإن غرفة الأدوات الجراحية ليس لها ضرورة حينما تكون الأدوات الجراحية تنظف وتغسل في جناح العمليات وتغلف ثم تعقم في قسم التعقيم المركزي الـ CSS.
* تعقيم المواد الكتانية: إذا كانت المشفى لا تستخدم الأنسجة الكتانية ذات الاستخدام لمرة واحدة فإن غرفة لهذا النوع من المواد يجب أن تكون في تقسيمات قسم الغسيل ولكن تحديدها يعود إلى CSSD.
* إن المعدل العام للعمليات الجراحية الرئيسية هي بحدود (من 4 إلى 6 لكل 100 سرير في اليوم) وبالتالي يتم حساب المساحات في قسم التعقيم بالأخذ بعين الاعتبار هذه الملاحظة.
* إذا كان يتم تحضير السوائل المراد تعقيمها في القسم فإنه يراعى إنشاء غرفة خاصة لتحضير السوائل.
- تقسيمات قسم التعقيم المركزي:
يتألف قسم التعقيم المركزي من أربع مناطق وهي على الترتيب:
1- منطقة إزالة التلوث: حيث يتم استقبال كافة الأدوات من مناطق الاستخدام إلى منطقة عدم التلوث حيث يتم إتلاف مواد الاستخدام لمرة واحدة وإزالة تلوث الأدوات الجراحية والأواني الزجاجية وتنظيفها من أجل إرسالها إلى منطقة التحضير والتعليب.
2- منطقة التعليب والتحضير: وهي تعتبر منطقة نظيفة حيث يتم فيها تفتيش الأدوات وتحضيرها من أجل عملية التعقيم أو التخزين في المستودعات أو للاستخدام مرة ثانية ويتم وضع الأدوات والأواني داخل العلب الخاصة وكذلك الشاش والمحاليل المراد تعقيمها أيضاً تعلب وتعقم.
3- منطقة التخزين: المواد المعقمة والمحضرة توضع في المستودعات الخاصة بقسم التعقيم حتى يتم الحاجة لها في مناطق الاستخدام. ويكون في تلك المستودعات أماكن مخصصة لتوضع المواد والأجهزة كجهاز ماص المفرزات وجهاز التنفس.
4- منطقة النقل: وتتضمن عربات النقل والتفريغ.
الغرف المساعدة لغرف العمليات:
آ - غرف يمكن أن تعزل عن غرفة العمليات وإن كان يجب أن يكون موقعها في حيز قسم العلميات.
ب- غرف يمكن أن تبعد وتمثل منطقة النظافة العامة.
ت- ويشتمل جناح العمليات على 4 مجموعات أساسية من الغرف المساعدة وهي:
1- المنطقة المعقمة المجاورة لغرفة العمليات:
تشمل حيز غرفة العمليات وغرفة التعقيم الجزئي ودخول الأطباء، وغسيل الأيدي للتنظيف ولبس الثوب للفريق الجراحي، وغرفة التخدير، وطاقم الجراحة والتمريض وتعقيم الأدوات، ورئيسة العمليات، مخزن أدوات معقمة وارتداء السترات المعقمة، وتتسم هذه المنطقة بالتعقيم التام.
2- منطقة ذات درجة تعقيم أقل: 
وهذه المنطقة يمكن أن تبتعد عن غرفة العمليات ولكن يجب أن تبقى في حدود قسم العمليات، وتوجد في خط التعقيم وتشمل استراحة الفريق الجراحي (الأطباء والممرضات) ومخازن الإمدادات المعقمة وغرفة الملابس لطاقم الجراحة والتمريض، وغرفة الإنعاش والعناية المركزة، ودخول وخروج الأطباء والممرضات ودخول المرضى للتخدير والغرف الخاصة بالجراحات المخصصة مثل غرف التجبيس ومخزن جبس وجبائر لجراحات العظام. وتعتبر هذه المنطقة هي خط التعقيم الفاصل بين المنطقة المعقمة ومنطقة النظافة العامة.
3- غرف تابعة وخارج حدود التعقيم: 
وهي منطقة نظافة عامة وتشمل (غرفة أدوات النظافة ومخزن غازات التخدير ومحطة الممرضات وخروج جميع نفايات العمليات وحيز انتظار المرضى).
4- قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي:
ويمكن أن يبتعد إلى حد ما عن قسم العلميات. وهذا القسم من أهم أقسام قسم العمليات، وبالرغم من أنه يكون مفصولاً عنه ولكنه متصل بالمصاعد. وهذا القسم مخصص لتعقيم الفوط والقطن والشاش بالإضافة للسرنجات والبياضات والمواد اللازمة للمستشفى بالإضافة لتعقيم وإعداد جميع الأدوات والمهمات التي تلزم المستشفى ككل وغرفة العمليات على وجه الخصوص.
ولما كان قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي يقصد به خدمة غرف العمليات على الخصوص وجميع أقسام المستشفى على العموم، فهو يحتاج لعناية خاصة عند اختيار موقعه في المسقط الأفقي للمستشفى والذي تفرضه العوامل الآتية:
1 . أن يكون قريباً بقدر الإمكان من ممرات الخدمة بالمستشفى.
2 . أن يكون قريباً بقدر الإمكان من المخازن المركزية للإمداد بالخامات الواردة من خارج المستشفى.
3 . أن يكون قريباً بقدر الإمكان من قسم الغسيل بالمستشفى.
4 . إمكانية الاتصال المباشر بينه وبين قسم العمليات (رأسياً وأفقياً) ويجب أن يلبي قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي الحاجة اليومية لغرف العمليات من المواد المعقمة (آلات جراحية، ملابس الجراحين والخاصة بغرف العمليات، بياضات قسم العمليات، القطن، الشاش... إلخ) ويقع قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي أسفل أو أعلى قسم العمليات مباشرة، ويتم نقل المواد المعقمة منه إلى قسم العمليات مباشرة عن طريق مصعد خاص يفتح في غرفة التعقيم التي تجاور غرفة العمليات أو يفتح في غرفة الإمداد بالمعقمات بالقسم والتي تستخدم لتخزين مواد تكفي قسم العمليات لمدة 24 ساعة يومياً، وفي هذه الحالة يستغنى عن غرفة الإمداد بالمعقمات لإمكان نقل المواد المعقمة على الطاولات المتحركة من قسم التعقيم المركزي إلى غرفة التعقيم الجزئي.
غرفتي التعقيم والغسيل:
تحدد طرق تناول الأدوات والأوعية حجم ونوع وموقع الأوتوكلاف (إدارة التطهير) المستخدمة، ويوضع الاعتبار وجود معقم يعمل بأوكسيد الاثيلين لتعقيم منظار المسالك البولية، منظار الرئتين وأدوات الجراحة الدقيقة التي لا يمكن تعقيمها بالبخار أو بالحرارة العالية.
ويحتوي قسم العمليات على غرفتين أخريين تتلاصقان مع غرفة العمليات إحداهما للمعقمات وتسمى غرفة التعقيم الجزئي (غرفة المعقمات) والأخرى للملوثات وتسمى غرفة الغسيل. ويفضل أن تكون غرفتا التعقيم والغسيل مشتركة بين غرفتي عمليات، كما يجب أن تخضع دراسة الحركة التي تتم من وإلى هاتين الغرفتين
وغرفة العمليات وبين هاتين الغرفتين وبعضهما البعض إلى نظام دقيق وكلتا الغرفتين يجب أن تفتحا مباشرة على غرفة العمليات من خلال مداخل مفتوحة دون أبواب لتفادي وجود اختلاف في درجات الحرارة في كل من غرفة العمليات وغرفتي التعقيم والغسيل، مما ينتج عنه عند فتح الأبواب بينهما حدوث تيارات هوائية غير مستحبة.
ومن الواجب تلاصق غرفتي التعقيم والغسيل لغرفة العمليات على أن ترتب خطوط الحركة بينهما بحيث تفي بالآتي:
* فصل حركة الملوثات عن حركة المعقمات وذلك بفصل غرفة التعقيم عن غرفة الغسيل.
* عدم السماح للأفراد العاملين بهاتين الغرفتين بالدخول أو الانتقال عبر غرفة العمليات.
وبالنسبة لعلاقة غرفة التعقيم بغرفة الغسيل فالذي يتحكم فيها هو نوع أجهزة التعقيم المستخدمة من حيث اشتمالها على فتحة واحدة فقط أو على فتحتين متقابلتين من كل جهتيها، ولذلك تثبت تلك الأجهزة في الحاجز الفاصل بين غرفتي التعقيم والغسيل مما يعطي ترتيباً مطرداً لحركة الآلات الجراحية.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (22 مارس 2007)

أبعاد ومساحة غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم: 
1- غرفة الغسيل:
يمكن تقسم العمل الذي يتم داخل هذه الغرفة إلى مرحلتين: المرحلة الأولى: العناية بالنظافة ونقل الآلات الجراحية بعد العملية الجراحية مباشرة من غرفة العمليات وإليها لتنظيفها. المرحلة الثانية: تنظيم نوعية وتعبئة المعدات النظيفة لاستعمالها من جديد بعد تعقيمها. وللوصول إلى هاتين المرحلتين نحتاج إلى تنسيق المسقط الأفقي لغرفة الغسيل بحيث يتيح توزيع الأجهزة وحركة العاملين بها دون إعاقة واعتراض بعضهم البعض. ويجب ترك مساحة من الغرفة بين الأحواض وأجهزة التعقيم بحيث تسمح بالآتي:
1- انتظار الطاولات المتحركة لتفريغ الأدوات الملوثة منها دون إعاقة للعاملين على جانبي الغرفة.
2- فتح أجهزة التعقيم لتثبيتها دون إعاقة للعاملين على الأحواض وترك مسافة مناسبة لتحرك العاملين والطاولة المتحركة بينهم. وسنجد أن المسافة المناسبة والواجب تركها بين الحائط الخارجي للغرفة إلى الحائط الفاصل بين غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم هو (3 م) وهذه المسافة تسمح بالعمل وتحرك الطاولة وفتح أجهزة التعقيم دون أي إعاقة.
ولما كان الحائط الذي تثبت فيه أجهزة التعقيم يترواح طوله بين (5.20 م – 6.60 م) والذي يتوقف على نوع أجهزة التعقيم للآلات الجراحية وأجهزة وخزانات المياه والمحاليل المعقمة المثبتة بهذا الحائط، فأبعاد هذه الغرفة تكون (3 م × 5.20 م) ومساحتها (15.60 م2) أو تكون (3م × 6.60 م) ومساحتها (19.80 م2) والتي يلزم لها مساحة قدرها (5.76 م2) وتقدر أبعاد الغرفة (2.40م × 2.40م) وهي تشمل الأشخاص والأجهزة المتحركة داخل محيطها وبإضافة (0.90 م) حول هذا المسطح ليشمل الأجهزة الثابتة مثل طاولة العمل وحوض الغسيل وخزائن الملابس وكذلك لحركة العاملين دون إعاقة لمسطح العمل.
2- غرفة التعقيم:
يمكن تقسيم العمل في غرفة التعقيم كالآتي:
1. تفريغ و تخزين المواد المعقمة من أجهزة التعقيم وكذلك الواردة من خارج القسم (من قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي).
2. تخزين وانتظار الطاولات المتحركة والمحملة بالآلات المعقمة لاستخدامها بغرفة العمليات، ولذلك يجب تنسيق الأرفف وخزائن الملابس اللازمة بطول الحائط المواجه لأجهزة التعقيم الموجودة بالحائط الفاصل بين غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم. وكذلك ترك مساحة كافية تعمل كملجأ للطاولات المتحركة المعبأة بالآلات الجراحية المعقمة والتي لا تعوق في نفس الوقت العمل الجاري في تفريغ أجهزة التعقيم وكذلك حرية الحركة بينهما بحيث لا يتم لمس تلك الطاولات عرضاً، ولذلك يجب ترك مسافة حوالي (3 م) خالية بين مستودعات الأدوات والأجهزة في الحائط المقابل، ويمكن تغيير هذه المسافة إذا تغير عدد أو نوع الطاولات المتحركة.
3. توفير معدات التعقيم فوق الصوتية الوقت والجهد بالرغم من تكاليفها العالية إلا أنها تقلل من تكرار العمل وتزيد الفرص في تجميع مسطحات العمل بحيث يمكن تدريب الفنيين تحت الإشراف المباشر لإمكانية عملهم بكفاءة.
وقد حدث تطور كبير لغرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم أدى إلى الإلغاء الكلي لأجهزة التعقيم والتي توجد في الحائط الفاصل بينهما كما ذكرنا سابقاً، وانعدمت العلاقة المباشرة بين كل من غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم. وأصبحت علاقة كل منهما مباشرة مع قسم التعقيم المركزي وذلك بعد دخول أجهزة الحاسب الآلي في تجهيز وإدارة المستشفيات حيث يقوم المسؤول الإداري لقسم العمليات بإبلاغ قسم التعقيم المركزي بالقائمة الجراحية (نوعيات العمليات الجراحية وترتيبها) التي ستجري في اليوم التالي، حيث تعطى تلك القائمة لأجهزة الحاسب الآلي التي تعطي قوائم بالأجهزة والآلات والمهمات التي تلزم كل عملية في القائمة الجراحية، فيقوم المسؤولون في قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي بإعدادها وتغليفها وتعقيمها وإرسالها مباشرة عبر الاتصال الرأسي المباشر (مصعد صغير) إلى غرفة التعقيم أو إلى مخزن الإمداد والمعقمات بقسم العمليات لاستخدامها ومن مميزات هذا الحل:
\ . قلة عدد العاملين بغرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم.
2. حفظ درجة حرارة غرفة العمليات ثابتة والتي كانت تتأثر عند فتح أجهزة التعقيم البخاري عند تفريغها مما ينتجع عنه تغيير في درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة، وهذا الأمر غير مستحب في غرف العمليات.
3. خضوع البعد الطولي للغرفتين لوحدة القياس (الموديول) المستخدمة في المسقط الأفقي بدلاً من خضوعه لنوع وطراز أجهزة التعقيم.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (22 مارس 2007)

حبيبتي انا اسفه انو كلهم زي بعض بس اللي عم بصير معي انو كل ما ابعت كان الكمبيوتر يكتبلي error وكنت ارجع ابعت مرة تانيه بس اتفاجات انو كلو مبعوت..عن جد بتاسف على المشاركات المتكرره...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2007)

الأخت سمراء فلسطين .

تحية طيبة .

لا تهتمي اغلبنا يعاني من مشاكل اثناء التحميل . 

جهود تشكرين عليها جزاك الله خير واحسان .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_mohand (23 مارس 2007)

جزاكي الله كل خير اختي سمراء فلسطين


----------



## Biomedical (24 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأخت الكريمة / سمراء فلسطين .

موضوع مفيد ورائع ، والأجمل أنه باللغة العربية . نتمنى أن نرى المزيد من المواضيع إذا سمح لك الوقت .

وفقك الله إلى مافيه خير في الدنيا والآخره .


----------



## يوس7 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

المستشفيات والمبانى العلاجية بصفة عامة من المشروعات المتميزة ذات الطبيعة الخاصة التى تتصف بالتغيير والتطوير المستمر فى متطلبات التصميم المعمارى , بسبب التطور المستمر فى طرق التشخيص والكشف عن الأمراض وأساليب العلاج ومايلزم ذلك من تطور فى المعدات والإجهزة العلمية والتجهيزات الفنية 
وفيما يلى سوف نعرض لجزء من كتاب عن اسس التصميم المعمارى للمستشفيات للمهندس الإستشارى محمود الحلوانى
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ







• المستشفى وكماهو معروف هو المكان الذى يتم فيه الكشف وفحص المريض وتشخيص المرض ثم يتلق فيه المريض العلاج , وحسب حالة المريض ونوع المرض يتم تحديد مدى حاجة المريض للعلاج , فإما أن حالته بسيطة فيعود إلى حيث أتى ليستكمل علاجه بالمنزل حسب تعليمات الطبيب وإما أنيتم إاحاقه بالقسم الداخلى بالمستشفى بوحدة التمريض لكى ينال الرعاية الصحية اللازمة ويتم إجاء مايلزمه من تحاليل وفحوصات وأشعة وعمليلت ... إلى غير ذلك حتى يتماثل للشفاء .
• وفى البداية لم يكن الطب والتمريض على الصورة التى نراها عليه الآن , فلقد بدأ بدائياً حيث اعتمد على الملاحظة والتجربة والتخمين , واختلط فى مجتمعات كثيرة بالشعوذة والخرافات والوصفات المبنية على عادات متوارثة , وحتى الآن لاتزال هناك بعض القبائل فى أنحاء متفرقة من العالم تسير على هذا النهج , فى الوقت الذى تطورت فيه المجالات الطبية تطوراً كبيراً وخصوصاً فى الفترة الأخيرة , مما أدى إلى وجود مستشفيات كبيرة منها العام الذى يتبع المؤسسة الصحية العامة للدولة والخاص الذى يتبع أفراد أو مؤسسات أونقابات مهنية مثل مستشفى الجيزة الدولى التابع لنقابة التطبيقيين ومستشفى نقابة العلميين والزراعيين ... الخ , وتنوعت المستشفيات مابين مستشفى عام ومستشفى تعليمى ومستشفيات تخصصية كمستشفى الولادة ومستشفى الأملراض الصدرية ومستشفى الرمد وغيرها من المستشفيات التخصصية الأخرى . وفيما يلى نذكر أنواع هذه المستشفيات وأهم الأقسام الموجودة بها . 
• أنواع المستشفيات
• المستشفى العــام General Hospital ... ويضم بين جنباته التخصصات المختلفة المعروفة
والمطلوبة كالجراحة وأمراض النساء والولادة والباطنة والأسنان ... الخ 
• المستشفى التعليمى Teaching hospital ... ويشتمل على إمكانية التعليم والبحث العلمى بجانب 
باقى التخصصات الأخرى كالجراحة وأمراض النساء والولادة و 
• المستشفيات التخصصية
• مستشفى الأطــــفال Paediatric ( Children‘s ) hospital 
• مستشفى طب الشيخوخة Geriatric
• مستشفى الأمراض الصدرية – السل Tuberculosis
• مستشفى الســـرطان Cancer
• مستشفى أمراض النسـاء والولادة Gynaecological
• مستشفى الأمراض العقلية والنفسية Psychiatric
• مستشفى العــلاج من الإدمـان Chronic disease 
• مستشفى القلـــب
• مستشفى الرمد - العيون
موقع المستشفى
• حيث أن الهدف الأساسى المستشفى هو توفير الخدمة الصحية للمواطنين على مستوى المدينة أو القرية المركزية ونطاقها , لذلك فإنه يفضل أن تقع المستشفى بالقرب من الطرق الرئيسية الواقعة داخل المدينة أو الموصلة إليها من خارجها .
• ويجب إختيار موقع المستشفي بحيث يوفر الجو الصحى والهادىء للمرضى وهذا يستلزم بالتالى بعد المستشفى عن مصادر الضوضاء أو الإزعاج أو التلوث كتقاطعات الطرق الرئيسية او المصانع أو مناطق الورش أو المقابر أو البرك والمستنقعات ... الخ وبالتالى يجب أن تقع يحيط بالمستشفى الحدائق والبسـاتين أو المناطق الخلوية المفتوحة ... الخ .
• كما يفضل تعدد الطرق الموصلة إلى المستشفى وذلك لسهولة الوصول إليها وتجنب إزدحام الطرق وخصوصاً بالنسبة لسيارات الإسعاف 
• ويفضل أيضاً تعدد مداخل المستشفى كوجود مدخل رئيسى ومدخل آخرللعيادات الخارجية ومدخل للطوارىء خاص بسيارات الاسعاف ومدخل منفصل لخدمة للمطبخ والمغسلة والمشرحة ... الخ.
• حجم المستشفى
• بالرغم من أن تحديد حجم المستشفى والمساحة المطلوبة من الأرض وعدد الأسرة بها يخضع لعدة عوامل ومؤثرات تختلف من مكان إلى مكان ومن دولة إلى أخرى حسب النطاق أوالمنطقة التى تقوم المستشفى بخدمتها وحسب الإمكانيات المادية ومستوى المعيشة والنظام الطبى المتبع إلا أن هناك معدلات قياسية يمكن أن نسترشد بها عند تخطيط وتصميم المستشفيات على اختلاف أنواعها نذكر أهمها فيمايلى 
- لتحديد عدد الأسرة المطلوب أن تضمها المستشفى بالنسبة لعدد السكان فى المنطقة التى تخدمها 
فإنه يجب ألا يقل المعدل عن 2.5 سرير لكل 1000 نسمة ويفضل أن تزيد النسبة عن ذلك
لتكون 3 سرير لكل 1000 نسمة وفى الدول المتقدمة يصل المعدل إلى 7 – 8 سرير لكل
1000 نسمة وقد يصل المعدل فى الدول الأكثر تقدماً ورفاهية إلى 10 سرير لكل 1000 نسمة
نطاق خدمة الخدمات الصحية بالمدن
• يضم نطاق خدمة الخدمات الصحية بالمدن الآتى :-
1- النقاط الصحية
2- مركز رعاية الأمومة والطفولة
3- المستوصفات
4- المستشفى 
5- المستشفى التخصصى 
• النقاط الصحية
وهى تقع على مستوى المجاورة السكنية ومادونها ، ويجب أن يتم الوصول إليها فى حدود مسافة مشى لاتزيد عن 250 – 300 متر 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
الأسس العامة لتصيم مبانى المستشفيات
• بالرغم من أنه ليس هناك نمط واحد لتصـمبم المسـتشفى , ولم تسع الأبحاث إلى خلق نمط أو أنماط تم الوقوف عندها , إذ أن العوامل الإجتماعية والإقتصـادية والبيئية والثقافـية فى حركتها المستمرة هى التى تحدد الأسس السليمة لتصميم مـستشفى فى وقت معبن ليخدم منطقة إجتماعية محددة , ولكن بعض المبادىء العامة والأسس قد تبلورت هى أشبه بعموميات قابة بطبيعة الحال للتبديل والتعديل , وسوف نوجز فيما يلى أهم تلك المبادىء والأسس . 
• فبالإضافة لأسس التصميم الخاصة بالمبانى عامة التى يجب مراعاتها عند التصميم توجد أسس تصميم خاصة بمبانى المستشفيات الحديثة يجب مراعاتها منذ اللحظة الأولى التى يتخذ فيها قرار بإنشاء مستشفى وقبل أن يشرع المصمم فى وضع أول خطوط التصميم الإبتدائى أى قبل بلـورة فكرة المشروع الأساسية , وهذه الأسس يمكن إجمالها فى النقاط التالية :
• أولاً : التعبير المعمارى والمقياس الإنسانى
يجب أن تحتفظ المستشفى دائماً بالبعد الإنسانى فى التصميم والتشغيل , ويجب أن تفى باحتياجات الإنسان النفسية والوجدانية بجانب إحتياجاتها العضوية سواء كان هذا الإنسان المريض أو الطبيب الذى يقوم بعلاجه أو الممرضة , فالجنوح الشـديد ناحية الوظـيفية فى التصميم يؤدى إلى تحول المستشفى إلى صناديق صامتة متراصة أومتداخلة تربطها طرقات طويلة باردة يفقد فيها الإنسان إنسانيته وذاتيته ويتحول إلى آلة أو مجرد رقم ، وقد ظهر من العديد من الأبحاث إلى أن إنسانية المبنى قد أصبحت ضرورة علاجية ولذا فيجب أن يعطى للمقيمين فيه الشعور بالأمان والطمأنينة والإنتماء , فالفراغات الداخلية والخارجـية بسعاتها وأشكالها وتداخلها وانسيابيتها يمكن أن تخلق المناخ الملائم لتحقيق هذه الإحتياجات النفسـية الضرورية خصوصاً بعد أن أصبحت المستشفيات الحديثة تخصصية للغاية تحتوى على أحدث الألات والأجهزة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والألكترونية مما ألقى على عاتق المهندس المصمم عبء الإلمام بكافة التطـورات الحديثة خصوصاً فى مجال الهندسة الطبية , ويميل الإداريون والأطباء إلى الناحية المنفعـية الوظيفية ولكن يجب عدم إغفال العامل النفسى السيكلوجى للمريض فى غمار هذا الإندفاع الحماسى نحو التكنولوجيا و بالذات عند تصميم غرف وعنابر المرضى , ومداخل المسـتشفى وأماكن إنتظار مرضى العيادات الخارجية وحتى عند تصميم غرف علاج الكوبالت .
كذلك يجب مراعاة استعمال الإضاءة الطبيعية ما أمكن , وانسياب الفراغ الداخلى إلى الخارج فى أماكن الإنتظار إلى حديقة صغيرة أو باثيو جميل أوتراس خارجى يطل على منظر طبيعى ساحر
حتى لا تصبح مبانى المستشفيات مجرد مكعبات صامتة جرداء من الخرسانة والطوب والزجاج .
كما يجب الإهتمام بالتعبير المعمارى للفراغات الداخلية والشكل الخارجى وعلاقة ذلك بالمقياس الإنسانى والنسب الصـحية , وإذا كانت مساحة الأرض تسمح بتصميم المسـتشفى أفقياً فى عدة مبان قليلة الإرتفاع تصل إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أدوار فهذا أفضل من عمل مستشفى شاهقة الإرتفاع. 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
• ثانياً : الفراغات الوظيفية الإنتفاعية
يجب تخصيص مساحات الفراغات الإنتفاعية بدقة بحيث تمثل المنفعة والإستعمال الوظيفىالحقيقى لكل جزء وذلك بدراسة عدد مستعملى الفراغ ونوعية النشاط الذى يجرى فيه 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
العناصر الأساسية المكونة للمستشفيات
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
العناصر الأساسية المكونة للمستشفيات
بالرغم من أن المستشفيات تعتبر من المشروعات المعمارية ذات البرامج المتعدد والمختلفة المتطلبات والتى تصل إلى درجة التعقيد والصراع بين العناصر المختلفة المكونة للمشروع بسبب اتساع المجال الذى يغطيه , إلا أننا إذا نظرنا بنظرة شاملة إلى مبانى المستشفيات فإننا نجد أنه يمكن تقسيمها وظيفياً إلى مناطق رئيسية هى :- 
1- وحدات التمريض والعناية بالمرضى Nursing Units .
وتشمل أسرة المرضى والخدمات اللازمة للتمريض ... الخ . 
2- أقسام التشخيص والعلاج Clinical Areas .
وتشمل العيادة الخارجية وجناح العمليات والأشعة والمعامل والعلاج الطبيعى والإستقبال والطوارىء والصيدلية ... الخ وتقسم كالتالى :
أ - أقسام التشخيص ... وتشمل العيادة الخارجية والأشعة والمعامل . 
ب- أقسام العـلاج ... وتشمل الطوارىء والحوادث والعمليات والعلاج الطبيعى والأشعة. 
3- الخدمات االمساعدة Support Areas . 
وتشمل المطابخ والمغسلة والمخازن والمشرحة ووحدة التعقيم وخدمات العاملين ..... الخ . 
4- الإدارة وتشمل المكاتب والسجلات ... الخ .
هذا باإضافة إلى عناصر أخرى يتحتم أويستلزم وجودها فى بعض المستشفيات حسب نوع المستشفى وحجمها والنطاق الذى تقدم له الخدمة وهى
5- التعليم والبحث العلمى
6- الإسـكان و الإقامـة 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
العناصر الأساسية المكونة للمستشفيات
بصفة عامة يمكننا تلخيص العناصر الأساسية فى مبانى المستشفيات إلى أربعة عناصر أساسية هى :
7- وحدات التمريض والعناية بالمرضى .
8- أقسام التشخيص والعلاج .
9- الخدمات العامة كالمطابخ والمغسلة ... الخ .
10- الإدارة وتشمل المكاتب والسجلات ... الخ .
هذا باإضافة إلى عناصر أخرى يتحتم أويستلزم وجودها فى بعض المستشفيات حسب نوع المستشفى وحجمها والنطاق الذى تقدم له الخدمة وهى
11- التعليم والبحث العلمى
12- الإسكان والإقامة 
• أولاً : خدمات التمريض Nursing services 
1- أقسام العناية بالمريض patient care
أ - طبية جراحية paediatric Medical and surgical-Obstetrical including nurseries 
ب- نفســــية psychiatric
2- جناح العمــليات Operating suite ويشمل الإفاقة Including recovery 
3- جناح التوريـــد Delivery suite ويشمل غرف المعامل 
4- الأسعاف والطوارئ Emergency ويشمل السررالخاضعة للملاحظة
including observation beds
• ثانياً : خدمات التشخيص والعلاج Adjunct and treatment facilities
1- المعـــامل Laboratories
وتشمل رسم القلب وكافة التخصصات الأخرى Including EKG. EEG. Autopsy
2- الأشـــعة Radiology 
أ – التشخيص Diagnosis Including radioactive isotopes
ب- العــلاج Therapy 
وتشمل العلاج بالراديوم والكوبلت Radium and cobalt 3- الطب الطبيعى Physical medicine 
- العــلاج Therapy Occupational and physical 
4- الطب النفسى Physical medicine 
5- الصــيدلية Pharmacy 
6- الخدمات الإجتماعية الطبية Medical social service 
7- النشرات الطبية والمطبوعات Medical illustration 
• ثالثاً : أقسام الخدمات Service departments
1- التغــــذية Dietary
2- الإشراف على شئون المستشفى House-keeping 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
3- المغســـلة Laundry 
4- مركز التعقيم الرئيسـى Central sterile supply 
5- مركزالمستودعات العامة Central general stores
6- خدمات الموظـــفين Employee facilities
7- الصيانة ومحطات القوى والتجهيزات الميكانيكية
Maintenance, power plant , and mechanical equipment.
• رابعاًً : الإدارة ***************istration
1- المكاتب Offices
2- السجلات الطبية Medical records
3- مسطحات الجمهور والمسطحات العامة Public spaces
3- مسطحات الجمهور والمسطحات العامة Public spaces
4- الخدمات الملحقة Auxiliary
• خامساًً : خدمات المرضى بالعيادات الخارجية Ambulant patient facilities
• سادساًً : الإسكان والإقامة Housing
• سابعاًً : التعلــــيم Education
• ثامـناًً : البحث العلـمى Research
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
عناصر الحركة الأفقية والرأسية بالمستشفيات
• أولاً : عناصر الحركة الأفقية 
• الطـــرقات Corridors
• تعتبر الطرقات من العناصر الهامة جداً التى يجب أن نوليها الإهتمام فى شتى أنواع المبانى بصفة عامة وفى المستشفيات بصفة خاصة , حيث تمثل همزة الوصل الأفقية ووسيلة الإنتقال من مكان إلى مكان ومن قسم إلى قسم آخر بنفس الدور أو المستوى الأفقى وفى نفس الوقت إلى حيث وسائل الإتصال الرأسى من سلالم ومصاعد للإنتقال للمستويات الأخرى صعوداً أوهبوطا 
• يجب على المصمم أن يعمل جاهداً على أن تكون الطرقات جيدة التهوية ليست بها روائح غير مقبولة , جيدة الإضاءة طبيعية كانت أم صناعية , كما يجب أن يكون عرض الطرقة مناسباً بحيث لا يقل عن 210 سم وألا يزيد طولها عن 30 متراً وإذا استدعت الضرورة غير أطول من ذلك فيجب أن تفصل وتقسم الطرقات كل حوالى 30 متراً بأبواب تغلق تلقائياً لمنع تسرب الدخان حيث يجب أن تكون القات آمنة من الحرائق لأنها قد تكون وسيلة لنقل النيران وهى فى نفس الوقت طريق الهروب وعليه يجب تفادى طلاء حوائط الطرقات بالطلاء الزيتى وكذلك البلاطات التى تستخدم للعزل الصوتى والقابلة للإشتعال 
• إن دراسة الحركة كماً ونوعاً بما يتلاءم مع الحاجة الفعلية يعتبر من الأسس الأولى فى تخطيط وتصميم المستشفيات , فكثرة الحركة بالطرقات تؤدى إلى الضوضاء وإزعاج المرضى وضياع الكثير من الوقت والجهد , والحركة القصيرة routes Short trafficمع الفصل بين نوعيات الحركة كلما أمكن يساعد على توفير الخطوات للذين يتعاملون مع المستشفى من أطباء وممرضات ومرضى وموظفين وزوار... الخ . فالكل يعمل وبسرعة فى الوقت المحدد ومعرضين للإجهاد وزيادة عدد خطواتهم تكلف وقتاً ومالاً لايستهان بهما على المدى الطويل.
• كما يجب ألا تفتح أبواب المصاعد مباشرة على الطرقات وإنما تفتح على صالة توزيع أوفراغ Elevator lobby يمكن فصلها عند الضرورة لمنع سريان الحريق أوتسرب الدخان للطرقات ومايليها .
• وللطرقات وظيفة أخرى برزت مع تطور المستشفيات وهى عمل التمديدات الضرورية اللازمة بسقف الطرق كدكتات التكييف المركزى وخلافه مع إستخدام سقف معلق أسفل تلك التمديدات كمايساهم السقف المعلق فى إعطاء الطرقات المقياس الإنسانى بجانب الشكل الجمالى المطلوب . 
• وتعد الحركة الأفقية أساسية وغير قابلة للإلغاء حتى فى المستشفيات الرأسـة المتعددة الأدوار .
• خطوط الحركة الرئيسية m ain traffic lines
• من أهم أسباب النجاح فى تصميم المستشفيات والوصول إلى الحل الأمثل دراسة خطوط الحركة على إختلاف أنواعهاوتحديد مساراتهاوفيما يلى أهم أنواع وخطوط الحركة الخاصة بالمستشفيات
1- حركة المرضى الداخلــيين والـــــزوار in-patients and visitors
2- حركة المرضى الخارجيين ( العيادة الخارجية ) 
3- حركة الاســــعاف والطــــــوارىءEmergency patient or ambulance cases
4- حركة التوريات والوقـود والتخلص من القمامة Supplies and fuel
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
1- حركة المرضى الداخليين والزوار in-patients and visitors
2- حركة المرضى الخارجيين ( العيادة الخارجية ) 
• يتم عمل مدخل خاص بالمرضى المترددين على العيادات الخارجية وذلك حتى لايحدث إرباك للمدخل الرئيسى أو إزعاج لأقسام المستشفى الأخرى وفصل مسار حركة مرضى لعيادات الخارجية
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
الألوان
• إختيار الألوان
إختيار الألوان من الأشياء المهمة ولكى يمكننا إختيار اللون المناسب يجب أن نكون على معرفة ودراية بالألوان وخصائصها وتأثيراتها المختلفة , و تنقسم الألوان إلى ألوان أساسية و ألوان ثانوية
• الألوان الأساسية
تضم مجموعة الألوان الأساسية الأبيض – الأصفر – الأحمر – الأخضر- البنى – الأسود – الأزرق .
• الألوان الثانوية
الألوان الثانوية وهى الألوان التى تنتج من خلط الألوان الأساسية بعضها ببعض بنسب مختلفة مع اللون الأبيض مثل اللون الموف والسماوى والوردى والكريم والروز ... الخ وفيما يلى أمثلة لبعض الألوان الثانوية وطريقة عملها
الرمادى = الأبيض + الأسـود 
السماوى = الأبيض + الأزرق
الكـريم = الأبيض + الأصفر
الـروز = الأبيض + الأحمر
بسـتاج = الأبيض + الأخضر
البيـج = الأبيض + البنـى
البرتقالى = الأصفر + الأحمـر
البنفسجى = الأحمر + الأزرق
الأخضر = الأصفر + الأزرق
وحسب النسب التى يتم بها خلط هذه الألوان تنتج عدة درجات للألوان الثانوية منها الفاتح والغامق 
• خصائص بعض الألوان
اللون الأبيض
يوحى بالنظافة – ويعكس أكبر قدر من الأشعة الساقطة – ويستخدم لإبراز قيمة الألوان الأخرى
ويعتبر لون أساسى فى تكوين وتركيب معظم الألوان الثانوية .
قد يصفر اللون الأبيض اللاكيه بعد فترة , ولكى نمنع اصفراره يتم تشعيره بكمية ضئيلة من اللون الأزرق أما اللون الأبيض البلاستيك فيتم تشعيره بكمية ضئيلة من الزهرة .
اللون الأحمر 
مثير للأعصاب – ويفضل إستخدامه كأرضية أو كخلفية لأبراز المعروضات كالتحف وغيرها وكذلك فى واجهات المحلات والإعلانات بهدف الجذب ولفت الأنظار ويمكن عمل درجات مختلفة منه وذلك باستخدام بعض الألولن الأخرى معه بنسب معينة للحصول على ألوان ثانوية منه مثل الروز والنبيتى والفوشيا وغيرها حسب الرغبة والهدف المطلوب .
اللون الأزرق
لون الهدوء والسكينة والراحة والإسترخاء خاصة الدرجات الفاتحة منه , وله تأثير فى قتل الجراثيم والميكروبات والأزرق المائل إلى الأخضريفضل إستخدامه فى حجرات العمليات لأنه يساعد الطبيب 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
على التركيز
اللون الأخضر
خصائصه تشبه إلى حد كبير خصائص اللون الأزرق حيث يستخدم الأخضر الفاتح فى الأماكن التى نحتاج فيها إلى هدؤ الأعصاب والإسترخاء وراحة أعصاب العين , كما يفضل إستخدامه فى حجرات المكاتب ولكنه لايتناسب مع حجرات الطعام لأنه يغير لون الأطعمة ولايظهرها على حقيقتها .
اللون الأصفر 
أكثر الألوان إشراقاً ويوحى بالنشاط والمرح – يفضل إستخدامه فى الحوائط المظلمة , كما أن لهذا اللون قدرة على طرد الحشرات .
اللون البرتقالى
يناسب حجرات المعيشة , ويتوافق مع الأثاثات النمطية .
اللون البنفسجى
لون الوقار والحزن واللون الفاتح منه يعطى جمالاً خاصاً .
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
الإتجاهات المختلفة فى تصميم مبانى المستشفيات
1- المستشفى الأفـقى 2- المستشفى الرأسـى 3- المستشفى الأفـقى- الرأسـى
• هناك عدة أشكال مختلفة لمبانى المستشفيات قد تفرضها عوامل معينة كطبيعة الموقع أو مساحة الأرض وقد ترجع إلى ميول المصمم نفسه إلى تفضيل شكل معين عن غيره من الأشكال , وبصفة عامة يمكننا تلخيص الإتجاهات المختلفة فى تصميم مبانى المستشفيات إلى ثلاثة إتجاهات رئيسية وهى إتجاه المتشفى الأفقى و إتجاه المتشفى الرأسى وإتجاه المتشفى الأفقى الرأسى .
• الإتجاه الأفقى لتصميم المستشفيات
حيث يباغ ارتفاع المستشفى من دور إلى أربعة أدوار , وقد تكون عبارة عن مجموعة من البلوكات ترتبط ببعضها عن طريق شوارع أساسية للحركة أوقد تكون فى تكوين مرن لايتقيد بأشكال هندسية ثابتة . ويتميز هذا اإتجاه الأفقى فى تصميم المستشفيات بتجميع عناصر المستشفى فى مستوى واحد مما يؤدى إلى مرونة فى الحركة وسهولة فى الإتصال بين وحدات التمريض والوحدات التشخيصية والعلاجية وكذلك إمكانية الفصل بين مسارات الحركة المختلفة لكل من المرضى والأطباء والزوار والخدمات , كما أنه يسمح بسهولة بتحقيق الإمتداد المستقبلى بالرغم من أنه قد يؤدى إلى بعد عناصر وأقسام المستشفى عن بعضها كما يزيد من مسافات السير 
• الإتجاه الرأسى لتصميم المستشفيات
ويتلخص هذا اإتجاه فى وضع وحدات التمريض المختلفة للمرضى النزلاء فى عدة أدوار متكررة ووضع وحات التشخيص والعلاج والخدمات العامة فى الأدوار السفلية كالأرضى والأول مثلاً والبدروم إن وجد . ويمكن أن تكون وحدات التمريض كلهامركزة فى مبنى واحد مرتفع وعمقه كبير بداخله نواة تضم عناصر الحركة الأفقية والخدمات , وقد يكون هذا الإتجاه مناسباً ومثالياً بالنسبة لمساحة الأرض الصغيرة مما يضطرنا إلى اختيار هذا الإتجاه إل أنه ليس له مبرر حين تتوفر مساحات الأراضى للحل الأفقى وممايؤخذ على هذا الإتجاه الرأسى أنه لايسمح بتحقيق الإمتداد المستقبلى إلا فى أضيق الحدود وفى بعض العناصر التى تقع بالدور الأرضى , كما أن وجود المصاعد يؤدى إلى عدم مرونة الحركة وربما إلى تداخل أنواع الحركة المختلفة .
هذا بالإضافة إلى وجود مساحات غيرمستعملة نتيجة الحاجة الإنشائية لزيادة حجم الأعمدة والقطاعات الإنشائية الإخرى لتتحمل عدد الأدوار المرتفعة بأمان واحتياج مسارات الخدمات الهندسية ونظام التهوية فى هذا الإتجاه يكون أقل مرونة عنه فى المبانى المنخفضة ذات الإتجاه الأفقى الذى يحتاج إلى مساحة أقل لغرف الأجهزة , علاوة على أن تكلفة الطاقة تكون أكبر . 
• الإتجاه الأفقى- الرأسى لتصميم المستشفيات
يجمع هذا الإتجاه بين الإتجاهين السابقين مما يحقق التكامل فى الإتصال بين العناصر المختلفة وخاصة وجود وحدات التمريض فى نفس مستوى الخدمات التشخيصية والعلاجية فيتم تجميع العناصر بحيث يتم وضع وحدات التشخيص والعلاج بالدولر الأرضى والأول والخدمات العامة الدائمة كالمطبخ والمغسلة بالبدروم أو الدور الأرضى أما وحدات رعاية المرضى فيتم وضع كل منها فى نفس مستوى خدمة التشخيص والعلاج التى تتصل بها إتصالاً مباشراً 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
وحدة التمريض
• مفهوم وحدة التمريض
وحدة التمريض هى المكان الذى يقيم فيه المرضى خلال فترة إقامتهم بالمستشفى , وفيها يتم تقديم الأنشطة والخدمات الطبيعية والبيلوجية اللازمة من خدمات صحية وطعام وأنشطة ترفيهية لتكون بديلاً للمريض عن مسكنه خلال فترة مرضه التى يقضيها فى المستشفى . ويقدم من خلالها العلاج اللازم للمريض من فحص ومتابعة وتقديم الأدوية والمسكنات ومساعدة المرضى على الحركة حتى يتم شفاؤهم ويصبحوا قادرين على العودة إلى منازلهم وأعمالهم وممارسة الحياة الطبيعية مرة أخرى 
ولكى تؤدى وحدة التمريض الهدف منها بكفاءة يجب توفر عدة عوامل من أهمها المساحة الكافية للراحة والعلاج والخدمات المختلفة والبيئة المناسبة والكفاءة الوظيفية والتكلفة الإقتصادية المناسبة .
• التطورالتاريخ لوحدة التمريض
بمتابعة التطور التاريخى لوحدة التمريض خلال العصور السابقة وحتى الآن نجد أن هناك تطوراً كبيراً قد طرأ على أسلوب تصميم وحدة التمريض تمشياً مع التحسينات التى أدخلت على إجراءات الرعاية التمريضية وإعادة تقنين نظام تقديم الرعاية الصحية واستجابة للإمكانيات الجديدة فىمجال التكنولوجيا ... وباختصار شديد يمكن أن نوجز ذلك التطور فى الإنتقال من وحدة التمريض ذات العنبر المفتوح إلى وحدة التمريض ذات الغرف الصغيرة التى توفر الخصوصية للمريض .
وقد ظل تصميم وحدات التمريض أوأجنحة المرضى حتى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين عبارة عن عنابر مفتوحة يستوعب العنبر منها حوالى 20- 30 سريرأوأكثر وكانت هذه الطريقة شائعة الإستعمال فى مختلف بلاد العالم . وقد قامت فكرة العنابر المفتوحة على عدة أسس ومميزات أهمها :-
1- إمكانية ملاحظة المرضى طول الوقت حيث الإتصال المباشر بين المرضى وهيئة التمريض 
2- توفير الإضاءة والتهوية الجيدة .
3- الإقتصاد فى الإنشاء والصيانة حيث الإقتصاد فى المساحة والتجهيز والتشغيل .
4- سهولة الإدارة والإشراف . 
ولكن وجد أن لهذه الطريقة عيوب ومساوىء نورد أهمها فيما يلى:
1- عدم التحكم فى الضوضاء والإزعاج الناتج من كثرة عدد المرضى والزوار .
2- التعرض للعدوى وانتقال الأمراض بدرجة أكبر .
3- صعوبة فصل الحالات التى تحتاج إلى عزل عن باقى المرضى .
4- حدوث تيارات هوائية عند قيام هيئة التمريض بفتح النوافذ المتقابلة .
5- حدوث انبهارضوئى فىحالة زيادة شدة الإضاءة نظراً لتقابل النوافذ مع الأسرة .
6- نقص التجهيزات الصحية والتى بلغت دورتا مياه وحوضا غسيل أيدى وحوضا حمام للعنبر 
7- قلة أو إنعدام الخصوصية فى هذه العنابر .
هذا مما أدى إلى محاولة إدخال تعديلات على طريقة تصميم هذه العنابر المفتوحة بغية التطوير 
للأفضل وتلافى تلك المساوىء والعيوب .
وبصفة عامة يمكن تتبع المراحل المختلفة لتطور وحدة التمريض من خلال النقاط الرئيسةالتالية:
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
1- وحدة تمريض فلورانس نايت انجيل Florence nightingale
وهو ماسمى ( عنابر نايت انجيل ) نسبة إلى مستشفى فلورانس نايت انجيل الذى كان يتكون من عدة مبانى ( بواكى ) Pavilions مصفوفة بانتظام . حيث كانت المساقط الأفقية موجهة نحوعزل الجنسين عن بعضهما وفصل المرضى فى وحدات ( عنابر ) من السهل إدارتها واإشراف عليها ... 
وكان عنبر نايت انجيل عبارةعن عنبر مفتوح يحتوى على حوالى 30 سرير يتم ترتيبها فى إتجاه عمودى على الحوائط الخارجية على الجانبين ، وتقع خدمات التمريض عند مدخل العنبر والحمامات فى الطرف الآخر منه أما محطة التمريض فتقع فى قلب العنبر مما يحقق إشرافاً وعناية جيدة بالمرضى , ويبلغ نصيب السرير من المساحة فىهذا التصميم حوالى 13 متراً مربعاً .
2- وحدة تمريض ريجز rigs n . u .
لتلافى المساوىء والعيوب التى ظهرت نتيجة استخدام عنبر نايت اجيل تم إدخال بعض التعديلات على تصميم وحدة التمريض فى بدايات القرن العشرين وهو ما سمى بوحدة تمريض ريجز نسبة إلى مستشفى ريجز فى كوبنهاجن الذى أفتتح عام 1910 والتى تعتبر من أوائل المستشفيات التى تم فيها إدخال التعديلات على عنابر نايت انجيل ، حيث تم زيادة عرض العنبر مع عمل تقسيم جزئى عن طريق وضع فواصل داخلية تعلوعن الأرض بمقدار 30 سم وبارتفاع 180 سم تم وضع الأسرة عمودية عليها وموازية للحوائط الخارجية فأصبحت فى صورة عنابر صغيرة أو شبه حجرات مما يعطى المريض شعور بالخصوصية كما تم وضع محطة التمريض فى وسط العنبر وأمامها غرفة عزل مستقلة , والأسرة موزعة بواقع كل 13 سريراً مقسمة بواكى لكل من ثلاثة إلى أربعة أسرة . وبهذا أمكن تحقيق قدر أكبر من الخصوصية وتحسين مستوى الإضاءة الطبيعية ومنع الإنبهار والزغللة وفى نفس الوقت هناك سهولة فى الإتصال بين المرضى وهيئة التمريض بالإضافة إلى تحقيق مرونة أكبر فى إشغال الأسرة حسب الجنس أو التخصص الطبى أو درجة الحالة المرضية , وامتاز هذا النظام بتقسيم العنبرإلى وحدات أصغر مع المحافظة على فكرة العنبرالمفتوح لنليت انجيل 
3- وحدة تمريض ستيفنز 
تأثر كثير من المعماريين بفكرة تصميم عنابر ( ريجز ) ومن بينهم المعمارى ى . ف .ستيفنز E. F. Stevens الذى قام بتصميم جناح للمرضى يضم 12 غرفة مفردة و 4 عنابر صغيرة تضم كل منها 3 أسرة ولكن وضعت الأسرة عمودية على الحائط الخارجى وموجهة ناحية الباب حتى يمكن لهيئة التمريض القيام بالخدمة والإشراف على المرضى بسهولة وكفاءة . وقام بتزويد الغرف المفردة بدورات مياه خاصة . على أن تشترك كل غرفتين فى حمام واحد . أما العنابر الصغيرة التى تضم من 3 – 4 أسرة فتزود كل منها بدورة مياه على أن تشترك جميعها فى حمام واحد مشترك . وبهذا أمكن تحقيق قدر أكبر من الخصوصية من عنابر ( ريجز ) حيث أصبحت الغرف والعنابر مستقلة ومحددة بحوائط تفصلها عن بعضها وعن الممر الرئيسى , كما أمكن تقليل طول الممر الداخلى عن طريق وضع الإسرة عمودية على الحوائط الخارجية والممر بما يقلل مسافة سير الممرضات هذا إلى جانب زيادة التجهيزات الصحية الملحقة بالغرف .
ـــ Hospitals ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
4- وحدة تمريض روزين فيلد Rosen Field 
قام المعمارى الأمريكى روزين فيلد استشارى مبانى المستشفيات باقتراح تصميم جناح للمرضى يضم 8 أسرة مجمعة كل اثنين , يمكن الفصل بينهما بستارة داخلية مما يحقق مزيداً من الخصوصية لكل مريض . ولكن جاء ترتيب الأسرة موازياً للحوائط الخارجية . وتفتح الوحدات الصغيرة التى تضم الأسرة على صالة أو ممر يضم تجهيزات خاصة بهيئة التمريض لكى تتمكن من القيام بعملها بجوار المرضى . وفى هذا النظام بلغ نصيب السرير 30 م2 بدلاً من 13 م2 فى وحدة تمريض ريجز .
بحيث تحتوى وحدة التمريض فىالغالب على 40 سرير تقسم إلى أجنحة أو وحدات من أربعة أسرة وستة أسرة وثمانية أسرة بالإضافة إلى غرف مفردة مع تزويد الجناح بغرفة علاج وغرفة إعاشة . 
والملاحظ أن اإتجاه الحديث هو العدول عن فكرة العنابر المفتوحة واتباع نظام الغرف ذات الأربعة أسرة أوذات الستة أو الثمانية أسرة بالإضافة إلى الغرف الفردية التى توسعت فيها المستشفيات الخاصة 
5- وحدة تمريض كارل أريكسون Carl. A. Erikson
صمم المعمارى كارل أريكسون مستشفى وحدة التمريض فيها تضم غرفاً مفردة فقط ، وحتى يمكن الوصول لحل وسط بين توفير الخصوصية للمرضى من جانب , وتحسين معدلات الإشغال من جانب آخر , فقد قام بتصميم غرفة مفردة وغرفة مزدوجة فى نفس الوقت بحيث تفتح على ممر داخلى , ويتم الفصل بين الأسرة بواسطة قواطيع منطبقة . على أن يشترك كل سريرين فى دورة مياه . 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 0 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
الطرق التصميمية لتجميع عناصر وحدة التمريض
من خلال تتبع التطور التاريخى لتصميم وحدة التمريض منذ ظهورها وحتى الآن يمكننا أن نلخص الطرق التصميمية المتبعة فى تجميع عناصر ومكونات وحدة التمريض فى الطرق الثمانية التالية 
1- وحدة تمريض العنبر المفتوح
وفيها يتم تجميع أسرة المرضى كلها فى عنبر عبارة عن صالة كبيرة بحيث تكون عمودية على الحوائط الخارجية , وتقع محطة التمريض فى وسط العنبر لتحقيق الإشراف المباشر على المرضى . بينما تقع خدمات التمريض عند مدخل العنبر أما دورات المياه والحمامات فتقع فى الطرف الآخر منه وقد كانت العنابر فى البداية تأخذ شكل مستطيل ثم تطورت لتأخذ أشكال أخرى مثل المربع والمثمن والصليب . بهدف تقريب المسافة بين محطة التمريض وأسرة المرضى .
2- وحدة التمريض ذات الممر المفرد Single corridor Nursing Unit 
وفيها يتم تجميع وحدات إقامة المرضى ومحطة التمريض وغرف الخدمات على ممر رئيسى . إما على جانب واحد Single loaded أو من على الجانبين loaded Double . وقد ظهر هذا الحل فى أوروبا كبديل للعنابر المفتوحة لتحقيق مزيد من الخصوصية للمرضى عن طريق توزيع المرضى فى وحدات تضم ما بين 1-4 أسرة ملحق بها الخدمات والتجهيزات الصحية اللازمة ويتم الفصل بين الغرف بفواصل أو قواطيع خفيفة . ويعيب هذا الحل التقليل من قدرة الممرضات على متابعة المرضى والإشراف عليهم .
3-أ وحدة التمريض ذات الممر المزدوج Double corridor Nursing Unit
طفت هذه الفكرة على السطح فى أواخر الثلاثينات من القثرن العشرين بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية حيث لعبت مشكلة نقص الممرضات دوراً هاماً فى ضرورة تقليل المسافات التى تقطعها الممرضات لتحقيق أقصى إستفادة من الوقت أثناء العمل , ونتيجة لذلك ظهرت محاولات عديدة لحل هذه المشكلة كان من أهمها ظهور وحدة التمريض ذات الممر المزدوج , وتعد محاولة لتجميع أكبر عدد من غرف المرضى على المحيط الخارجى للمسقط الأفقى دون أن يؤدى ذلك إلى بعد المسافة بين محطة التمريض والخدمات عن أسرة المرضى , وفيها تقع خدمات التمريض فى قلب المسقط الأفقى , ويخترق المسقط الأفقى لوحدة التمريض ممران رئيسيان يربط بينهما ممرات ثانوية , ويعمل ذلك على تقصير طول المسقط الأفقى كما يعمل على زيادة سعة العنبر حيث يمكن أن يصل عدد أسرة هذه الوحدة إلى 70 سرير , وفيها تصبح خدمات التمريض فى وسط العنبر فى المسافة بين الممرين بدلاً من وجودها فى أحد الأطراف فيما مضى وبذلك أمكن الإستغناء عن إحدى مجموعتى خدمات التمريض كماهو الحال فى التصميمات السابقة . وهذا الإتجاه يكثر تطبيقه فى أوروبا وأمريكا , والوحدات من هذا النوع غير ملائمة لتخطيط وحدات التمريض بصفة عامة ولكن تقتصر ملاءمتها فقط على تخطيط وحدات الرعاية المركزة .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
3- ب وحدة التمريض ذات الممر المزدوج جزئياً Partly Double corridor Nursing Unit 
ظهرت هذه الفكرة للتغلب على العيب الموجود بوحدة التمريض ذات الممر المزدوج لتقليل مسافات السير الطويل للممرضات , فتم عملها مزدوجة فقط فى جزء من مسارها كمنطقة ذات موقع مركزى مع ترك باقى الغرف بممر واحد .
4- وحدات التمريض ذات الممر الثلاثى Triple corridor Nursing Unit
يهدف هذا الحل إلى الفصل الكامل بين مسار حركة الأطباء والممرضات والتى تشغل الممر الأوسط عن مسارات حركة الزوار وباقى العاملين , حيث يخترق وحدة التمريض ثلاث ممرات داخلية , بحيث يحاط المحيط الخارجى لوحدة التمريض بممر من الخارج , ويخترقها ممر رئيسى فى القلب يفصل بين غرف المرضى وخدمات التمريض , وغالباً ما تزود غرف المرضى من ناحية الممرات الخارجية بقواطيع زجاجية يمكن للزوار من خلالها رؤية المرضى , لذلك فهذا النوع من وحدات التمريض يفضل لوحدات العناية المركزة التى يحتاج فيها المريض لرعاية خاصة . 
5- وحدة التمريض المزدوجة Double Nursing Unit
فكرة هذا الحل هى تقسيم وحدة التمريض إلى قسمين أو وحدتين صغيرتين , بحيث تضم كل وحدة محطة تمريض مستقلة إلا أن الوحدتان تشتركان معاً فى خدمات التمريض الازمة حيث توضع بينهما ويخترق وحدة التمريض ممرداخلى .
ويهدف هذا الحل إلى تحسين مستوى الخدمة بتخصيص عدد من الأسرة قد يصل إلى 20 سرير فقط لكل قسم , وفى هذه الحالة يشرف على الوحدتين معاً رئيسة واحدة Sister , كما يرلعى الجانب الإقتصادى المتمثل فى زيادة عدد الأسرة التى يمكن تجميعها فى الوحدة – 40 سرير – كما يحقق أقصى استفادة من العمالة التمريضية حيث يشرف على كل قسم فريق عمل مكون من ممرضة واحدة مدربة بالإضافة إلى 2 مساعدة تمريض .
6- وحدات التمريض المطلة على أفنية داخلية أو أحواش 
يهدف هذا الحل على عدم الإعتماد الكلى على التهوية والإضاءة الصناعية , هذا مادفع المصممون إلى اللجوء إلى عمل أفنية أو أحواش مغلقة أو مفتوحة تجمع عليها خدمات التمريض , ولايفضل أن تطل عليها غرف المرضى بل يجب أن تكون غرف المرضى جيدة التهوية والإضاءة الطبيعية . 
7- وحدات التمريض ذات المسقط المركزى أو الإشعاعى
وتأخذ المساقط الأفقية فى هذا الحل أشكال مختلفة كالمربع والمثمن والدائرة وغيرها من الأشكال وتحتل فيه محطة التمريض مركز الشكل أوالقلب , ولايعد هذا الحل فكرة حديثة فلقد استخدم من قبل فى مستشفى جون هوبكينز بأمريكا عام 1885 م , ويعمل هذا الحل على تقصير المسافة بين محطة التمريض وأسرة المرضى الى أقل حد ممكن , وفيما يلى نلقى الضوء علىالوحدة المربعة والمستديرة
7-أ وحدة التمريض المربعة Square Nursing Unit 
تلت فكرة وحدة التمريض ذات الممر المزدوج فكرة وحدة التمريض المربعة بالكامل أو المربعة تقريباً , وفيها توزع غرف المرضى على المحيط الخارجى للمبنى يليها ممر الخدمة , ثم منطقة الخدمات فى وسط المربع .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولكن هذا النمط لم ينل حظوة كبيرة حيث أنه فى الظروف العادية نجد أن طول المحيط وما يترتب على ذلك من عدد الغرف والأسرة التى يسمح بها مكتب الخدمة يعتمد على المساحة التى تلزم الخدمات .
7- ب وحدة التمريض المستديرة Circular Nursing Unit 
وفيها توضع خدمات التمريض فى مركز الدائرة فتكون على مسافات متساوية من غرف المرضى الموزعة على محيط الدائرة . وبالرغم من أنها حلت مشكلة مسافات السير إلى حد ما إلا أن غرف المرضى أصبحت ذات شكل غير مريح بجانب أن هذا الحل لم يوفر عدد كاف من الأسرة بالوحدة.
وقد أستخدم هذا النوع من وحدات التمريض فى عمل وحدة رعاية مركزية حيث تكون الممرضة فى مركز وحدة التمريض الدائرية الشكل فترى من مكانها جميع المرضى وهم جميعاً يرونها . 
8- وحدات التمريض ذات المسقط الصليبى أو المركب
ويهدف هذا الحل إلى تحقيق إمكانية أكبر وسهولة فى الإشراف على المرضى من جانب هيئة التمريض عن طريق تجميع أكبر قدر ممكن من غرف المرضى حول محطة التمريض بينما توضع الخدمات فى القلب , وقد ظهر هذا الحل فى بداية السبعينات من القرن العشرين .
تقليل مسافة سير الممرضات بوحدة التمريض
كان لمشكلة نقص العمالة والخبرة فى مجال التمريض والتى ظهرت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية دوراً فى ضرورة تقليل المسافة التى تقطعها الممرضات أثناء خدمة المرضى ورعايتهم لتحقيق أقصى إستفادة من الوقت أثناء العمل , ولذلك فقد ظهرت محاولات عديدة لحل هذه المشكلة منها :
أ – فكرة وحدة التمريض ذات الممر المزدوج 
وفيها تقع خدمات التمريض فى قلب المسقط الأفقى , ويخترق المسقط الأفقى لوحدة التمريض ممران رئيسيان يربط بينهما ممرات ثانوية , وهذا التصميم يعمل على تقريب المسافة بين خدمات التمريض وغرف المرضى التى تحتل المحيط الخارجى للمسقط الأفقى .
ب- تجميع مجموعة من الغرف عبارة عن 3 – 4 غرف بطريقة متداخلة Stagger or overlap حول طرقة أو ردهة صغيرة متفرعة من الممر الرئيسى بدلاً من وضعها متجاورة .
ج- وضع الأسرة فى حالة الغرف المفردة والمزدوجة عمودياً على الحوائط الخارجية , وفى أركان الغرفة بدلاً من وضعها موازية للمر , مما يقلل من عرض الغرفة وبالتالى طول الممر .
د- وضع السرير مائلاً أو فى وضع قطرى , مما يؤدى إلى تقليل عرض الغرفة وملاحظة المرضى والتعرف على حالتهم وتلبية طلباتهم فى أسرع وقت ممكن . 
ـــ Hospitals ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 249 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
مسقط أفقى يوضح فكرة الممر المزدوج لتقليل مسافة رحلة التمريض
مسقط أفقى يوضح فكرة تجميع الغرف بطريقة متداخلة حول طرقة أو ردهة صغيرة
لتقليل مسافة رحلة التمريض
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
عناصر ومكونات وحدة التمريض
أ- منطقة إقامة المرضى
1- غرف مفردة
2- غرف مزدوجة 
3- عنابر صغيرة
4- استراحة المرضى
5- دورات المياه والحمامات
ب- منطقة خدمات التمريض
1- محطة التمريض 
2- غرف العلاج
3- غرفة الخدمة النظيفة 
4- غرفة الخدمة غير النظيفة 
5- مطبخ
6- مخزن بياضات نظيفة
7- خدمات مشتركة بين عدة وحدات تمريض
ج_ الطرقات وممرات الحركة الداخلية
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 249 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
أولاً : منطقة إقامة المرضى
1- غرف مفردة
يتم تصميم غرف مفردة بمساحة 9 م2 فى حالة الغرف الصغيرة وتصل إلى 15 م2 فى حالة الغرف الفاخرة , تزود فى الغالب بدورة مياه مستقلة أو حمام خاص وقد تصبح على شكل جناح مستقل مزود بصالون ملحق بها يقيم فيها مريض واحد بصورة مستقلة .
وترجع أسباب تفضيل إقامة المرضى إلى عدة أسباب نفسية وطبية منها رغبة المريض فى الحصول على أقصى قدر من الخصوصية , أو فى حالة الحالات المرضية المعدية والحالات الحرجة أو المرضى المحتمل قيامهم بإزعاج الآخرين . 
2- غرف مزدوجة 
تتراوح مساحة الغرفة المزدوجة بين 14.50, 17.50 م2 وقد تزيد عن ذلك . وتتوقف مساحة الغرفة ونوعية التأثيث الداخلى على الجوانب والظروف الإقتصادية .
وتعتبر الغرف المزدوجة حلاً وسطاً بين الغرف المفردة والعنابر الصغيرة فهو يحقق بعض الخصوصية للمريض مع مراعاة الجانب الإقتصادى المتمثل فى إرتفاع تكاليف الغرف المفردة , ويتم إشغال الغرف المزدوجة بأثنين من المرضى أو بمريض ومرافق 
3- عنابر صغيرة
برزت فكرة العنابر الصغيرة كتطوير لفكرة العنابر المفتوحة التى كانت سائدة من قبل من أجل تحقيق قدر أفضل من الخصوصية مع إعطاء إمكانية أكبر ومرونة أفضل فى استعمال الأسرة وتقسيمها حسب النخصص أو الجنس أو درجة الحالة المرضية . وتحتوى العنابر الصغيرة على 3 أو 4 أو 6 أو 8 أسرة فى العنبر , وتبلغ المساحة المخصصة للسرير داخل العنبر حوالى 7.25 م2 وهى المساحة اللازمة للسرير مع باقى الأثاث اللأزم مثل كرسى ومنضدة جانبية بالإضافة إلى فراغ يكفى لحركة من 3-4 أشخاص حول السرير دون تعارض للسرير المجاور مع إمكانية إستعمال ستارة متحركة حول السرير . هذا إلى جانب مساحة تقدر بحوالى 1.10 م2 لممر الحركة بين الأسرة , أى أن المساحة الإجمالية المخصصة للسرير داخل العنبر حوالى 8.35 م2/ سرير .
والمسافة بين محاور الأسرة يجب ألا تقل عن 1.60 م أما فى حالة إحاطة السرير بستارة متحركة متصلة فتصبح المسافة 2.20- 2.40 م .
4- استراحة المرضى
عبارة عن صالة مفتوحة على الممر الرئيسى , بعيدة عن محطة التمريض وغرفة العلاج , وتحتوى على مقاعد وكراسى ومناضد صغيرة , وتزود بجهاز تليفزيون ومخارج كهربائية فى الحوائط وجرس متصل بمحطة التمريض لاستدعاء الممرضة ، ومخارج لأنابيب الأكسجين والشفط يفضل إخفاؤها خلف صورة معلقة على الحائط , ويمكن أن تزود برف أو مكتبة صغيرة للكتب والمجلات .
وهى مكان لاستراحة المرضى وتشجيعهم على الحركة بعيداً عن غرف الإقامة .
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 249 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
5- دورات المياه والحمامات
غرف المرضى المفردة والمزدوجة غالباً ما تزود بدورات مياه مستقلة , أما العنابر الصغيرة فقد تزود بدورات مياه مستقلة أو بدورات مجمعة لكل جنس على حده , 
ـــ Hospitals ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 249 ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المستشفيات ــــ
ثانياً : أقسام التشخيص والعلاج
وقد وضحت أهمية هذه الأقام التشخيصية والعلاجية تدريجيا وأصبحت أقساماً تؤدى وظيفة رئيسية وقد أدى التطور الكبير فيها إلى سهولة ودقة وسرعة التشخيص والعلاج .
• أقسـام التشخيص
1- العيادة الخـارجية
وفيها يقوم الأطباء بالكشف على المريض وتتشخيص المرض وعلاجه وقد يحتاج الأمر لعمل أشعة أو تحاليل معملية أو إعادة تأهيل ع طريق العلاج الطبيعى وتحتوى على الحيزات والعناصر التالية:
أ – مكتب الإستقبال .
ب- العـــيادات .
ج- دورات المـياه .
د – إستراحة أطباء .
ويحتاج مريض العيادة الخارجية إلى خدمات التشخيص والعلاج التى يحتاجها مريض الطوارىء وهى الأشعة والمعامل بصفة خاصة . 
أ – مكتب الإسـتقبال 
يوضع بجانب المدخل والمخرج لتنظيم إستقبال مرضى العيادة الخارجية وتسجيل الكروت ويجب أن يشمل الحيز مكان إنتظار .
ب- العــــيادات 
وهى عبارة عن غرف أو حجرات للكشف على المرضى وتشخيص المرض وكل عيادة تحتوى فى الغالب على منضدة وكرسى يجلس عليه الطبيب وكرسى للمريض وقد يكون هناك كرسى للمرافق أو لطفل قد يرافق والده أو والدته كما تحتوى على سرير للكشف على المريض ( شيزلونج ) وفى حالة الأسنان يوجد الكرسىالمعروف الخاص بعيادة الأسنان وتضم العيادات الخارجية التخصصات التالية:
1- باطنى 2- جراحة 3- جلدية وتناسلية 4- نساء وولادة 5- أطفال 6- عيون 7- صدر 8- أنف وأذن وحنجرة 9- مسالك بولـية 10- أســـنان 11- عظام 12- نفسية 
ج- دورات المــياه 
يجب أن تضم العيادة الخارجية دورات مياه , فقد يحتاج المريض إلى دخول دورة المياه كما هى ضرورية لتحليل عينات البول والبراز .
د – إستراحة الأطباء


----------



## عباس اللامي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلموا اخت سمراء والاخ يوس


----------



## الالكتروني (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجماعه انا كان مشروعي جهاز تعقيم autocalve بالبخار

وبفضل الله عملته كله وخت في امتياز
وجاهز لاي استفسار


----------



## مجدى بكر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخت الكريمه التى تسال عن اجهزة التعقيم يوجد منها مثلا التعقيم بالبخار وهو يتسخدم فى المستشفيات وتعتمد طريقة التعقيم على ثلاث مراحل اولها هو مرحلة خلخلة الضغط داخل غرفة التعقيم بالجهاز وذلك لتكسير الغلاف المحيط بالميكروب ثم تبدا بعد ذلك مرحلة التعقيم نفسها وذلك لقتل الميكروب ثم مرحلة التجفيف لضمان عدم وجود رطوبه فى الادوات التى تم تعقيمها وتتوقف فترة التعقيم ودرجة الحراره وضغط البخار على نوع المواد المراد تعقيمها والتعقيم والجاف يكون للأدوات المراد استعمالها مع التأكد من عدم تلوثها بالميكروب ولكن لزيادة التأكد فقط وشكرا


----------

